# The Beetle Cabriolet! German configurator is now online...



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

Here you go:

>>> Configurator! ...


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Warning, spoiler!*

Sideview:










With the exclusive Tornado-White-Wheels!


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Piccies!*

The "real" deal:


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Details...*

The german brochures:

>>> Katalog. ...










>>> Technik und Preise. ...


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Here they are...*

The stylish *50s Edition*:
“









Wenn wir an die 50er-Jahre denken, denken wir an die unterschiedlichsten Dinge. Wie beispielsweise Rock ’n’ Roll, Rebellion oder Selbstverwirklichung – es ist eine Ära mit vielen Facetten. Und sie ist vor allem eines: bis heute stilprägend. Haartolle, Stoffbluse und Karomuster werden wahrscheinlich nie aus der Mode kommen, genauso wenig wie Bluejeans und Lederjacke. Warum auch? Manches ist eben für immer. Wie der Drang nach Freiheit. Dem hat man auch früher schon gerne nachgegeben. Einfach rein ins Auto und raus, das Leben genießen. Beim Picknick. Oder beim heimlichen Treffen mit dem Freund. Inklusive Herzrasen. All das kann man im Beetle Cabriolet 50s Edition neu erleben. Nur dass man heute nicht mehr aussteigen muss, um sich wirklich frei zu fühlen. Dank der bequemen Sportsitze in Leder „Vienna“ in Nutriabeige will man das vielleicht auch gar nicht. Kombiniert mit der Mittelarmlehne und den Armauflagen in Beige sowie dem schwarzen Interieur, zum Beispiel an der Instrumententafel, entfaltet sich echtes 50er-Jahre-Flair. Bei Wahl der Lederausstattung in Salsa Red/Schwarz sind Mittelarmlehne und Armauflagen in Schwarz gehalten und erzeugen zusammen mit dem ebenfalls schwarzen Interieur ein besonders exklusives Ambiente. Passend zur eigenen Lederjacke sind auch das Lenkrad, der Handbremshebelgriff und der Schalthebelknauf in Leder gehalten. Noch angenehmer wird die Fahrt dank Klimaanlage und Sitzheizung. Und trotzdem lohnt es sich, auszusteigen: Mit den 17-Zoll-Leichtmetallrädern „Circle Black“, verchromten Außenspiegelgehäusen, schwarzem Softtop, dem „50s“-Badge an den vorderen Seitenteilen und vor allem der Lackierung in Schwarz kehrt die rebellische Attitüde der 50er-Jahre zurück auf die Straße – wie gewohnt mit ganz viel Stil. 
“

The cool *60s Edition*:
“









An den Stränden Kaliforniens drehte sich in den 60er-Jahren alles um die Jagd nach der perfekten Welle. Und darum, möglichst viel Kraft aus seinem Käfer zu holen – bei möglichst unauffälliger Optik. „Cal Look“ nannte man das. Reduziertes Äußeres, maximierte Kraft. Heute ist es nicht mehr nötig, den Motor zu frisieren. Denn unter der Haube sitzt mittlerweile so viel Leistung, dass selbst erfahrenen Surfern noch ein ordentliches Kribbeln entlockt wird. Apropos Kribbeln: Spätestens wenn Sie in den Sportsitzen in Leder „Vienna“ in Schwarz/Atlantic Blue Platz genommen haben und sich die Sonne auf dem in Wagenfarbe lackierten Dash Pad spiegelt, fühlen Sie sich wie damals am Strand. Auch sonst offenbart das Beetle Cabriolet 60s Edition seine Herkunft: Die Kombination der Lackierung in Denim Blue oder Candy-Weiß mit dem schwarzen Softtop, den 18-Zoll-Leichtmetallrädern „Twister“, den schwarzen Außenspiegelgehäusen und dem „60s“-Badge auf den vorderen Seitenteilen ist unverkennbar vom „Cal Look“ der 60er-Jahre inspiriert. Dank des Zusatzinstrumentes auf der Schalttafel haben Sie zudem stets die Öltemperatur und den Druck des Turboladers im Blick. Und mit dem Radio „RCD 510“ und dem hochklassigen Fender®-Soundsystem genießen Sie zudem bei jedem Ihrer Abenteuer den perfekten Soundtrack.
“

The elegant *70s Edition*:
“









Die Architektur der 70er-Jahre ist bekannt für klare Linien und reduzierte Formen, denn das Augenmerk lag auf dem praktischen Nutzen aller Dinge. Der Bungalow ist das beste Beispiel dafür. Das Beetle Cabriolet 70s Edition ergänzt den zeitlosen Stil dieses Jahrzehnts, indem es das Vergnügen in den Mittelpunkt stellt. Ansonsten repräsentiert es genau das, was das Design dieser Dekade so einzigartig macht: Eleganz bis ins Detail. Angefangen bei der Lackierung in Toffeebraun Metallic oder Platinum Grey Metallic, die farblich perfekt mit dem Softtop in Nutriabeige und der Abdeckung, hier exklusiv ebenfalls in Nutriabeige, harmoniert. Auch die Sportsitze in Leder „Vienna“ sind in Nutriabeige gehalten und finden mit dem Schalthebelknauf und dem Handbremshebelgriff in schwarzem Leder einen reizvollen optischen Kontrast. Für den passenden Komfort sorgen die Sitzheizung und die Klimaanlage. Von außen wecken die zeitlosen 18-Zoll-Leichtmetallräder „Disc“ und das „70s“-Badge auf den vorderen Seitenteilen den Geist der 70er-Jahre. Weil das Aussehen allein aber kein perfektes Auto macht, überzeugt das Beetle Cabriolet 70s Edition mit weiteren starken Argumenten. Doch die sollten Sie selbst kennenlernen. Nur so viel: Es geht um ganz viel Sonne, Luft und Kopffreiheit. 
“


----------



## pehero (May 9, 2001)

*Behind closed doors...*

As fun, ups, sun as possible:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Thanks for the sneek-peek photos! I'm liking this model the more photos I see.

Two observations: 
1. It's interesting how the colors on spoiler are reversed vs. the coupe. Coupe: Body color on bottom, black on top. Cabriolet: Black on top, body color on bottom.
2. While I'm not a fan of the beige interior, who'd have thought the toffee brown dash panel and door tops would look SO GOOD with the beige:










Two questions:
1. Will Turbo models still have the faux carbon-fiber dash or move to the body color dash panel?
2. Will this model be called the Beetle _convertible_ or will it be the Beetle _cabriolet_ in the United States?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Check out the quilted seats!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Can anyone translate this?



pehero said:


> The stylish *50s Edition*:
> “
> 
> 
> ...


----------

